# sexing?



## Lunchbox (Sep 3, 2014)

Soooooo...... I've got 6 plants in 5 gallon buckets under 8 100w cfls. Been growing from seed for two months now under 24 hour light. I feel like i should be able to tell the gender by now but i can't. Any advise?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2014)

Well it is time for them to be showing themselves isn't it. Can you post up a picture so we can see if they are showing yet?  Some take forever to show. Some people flip to 12/12 light so that will force them to show in a few days. 

See if you can get a picture. Do you know what your looking for? I could post a pic of the difference for you.


----------



## Lunchbox (Sep 3, 2014)

i'll go take pics now.....and yea i know for the most part what to look for...but pics wouldnt hurt


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2014)

View attachment male_female_cannabis000.JPG


View attachment m_and_f-pic1.jpg


----------



## Lunchbox (Sep 3, 2014)

getting the pictures ready now....but... i top and tie my plants down as much as possible... they are decent size but i feel that they aren't as developed as they should be yet...


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe you need to change up your lighting? Have you ever used a T5 for veg?


----------



## Lunchbox (Sep 3, 2014)

some pics 

View attachment 20140903_112522_LLS.jpg


View attachment 20140903_113805_LLS.jpg


View attachment 20140903_112920_LLS.jpg


View attachment 20140903_113237_LLS.jpg


View attachment 20140903_113246_LLS.jpg


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 3, 2014)

id throw them in 12-12 for a day or so to tell the sex


----------



## Lunchbox (Sep 3, 2014)

Heres my set up for now....this is really my flower room....i just need a female or two then i'll get my little veg spot set up and use t5's for that.... 

View attachment 20140903_111653.jpg


View attachment 20140903_111748.jpg


----------



## Lunchbox (Sep 3, 2014)

Yea Kindbud i think i'm gonna put them in 12/12 for a bit


----------



## Kindbud (Sep 3, 2014)

yeah you will know by the 3rd day usually after switching to 12-12


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 3, 2014)

Lunchbox said:


> getting the pictures ready now....but... i top and tie my plants down as much as possible... they are decent size but i feel that they aren't as developed as they should be yet...



 I suspect your lighting.  From the looks of your setup and the size of the hood, you have 100W *equivalent* bulbs, which are actually 23W bulbs and only put out about 1500 lumens.  For growing purposes, we never use the equivalent wattage as it is a meaningless figure.  At 1500 lumens each, you only have 12,000 lumens, but really not nearly enough lumens of the amount of plants you have..  If at all possible you really need to try and get more/better light for flowering.


----------



## Lunchbox (Sep 3, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> At 1500 lumens each, you only have 12,000 lumens, but really not nearly enough lumens of the amount of plants you have...



What if i took two plants away? i'm only trying for a female.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 4, 2014)

You would be better off trying to get more/better light if you possibly can.  Anything you spend on a light will almost certainly come back to you in only 1 grow with increased production.

Lighting needs are figured (roughly) as follows:  3000 lumens per sq ft of blue spectrum light for vegging and a minimum of 5000 lumens of red spectrum light for flowering plants.  So, right now, you are probably fine as the vegging plants are a bit more tolerant of underlit conditions than flowering plants and you are keeping your lights nice and tight to the canopy so you are utilizing your lighting to its best advantage.  Your plants do look happy!  However, when you get ready to flower, this is only enough light for a little over 2 sq ft.--barely enough room for 1 plant.  Your yield is directly related to your lighting.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 4, 2014)

Also if you intend to use that closet for flowering your plants, you will need to rethink your ventilation as that fan will only work as long as the door is open and the plants don't get real tall. If you stay with that closet, you will have to be able to close it in during the dark periods and to keep your light from escaping through the open door as the plants get bigger. I would suggest that you look into getting a cheap wooden door that you don't mind cutting holes in and replace the original door with it. Then get a proper exhaust fan and mount either on the outside of the door where it can pull air out through a hole cut in the door or hanging in the ceiling of the space with a hose attached to the hole in the door to exhaust the air. Then you will need fresh air inlets on the bottom as well to allow ffresh air to come in.


----------

